# Intense Desire........



## katie64 (Jan 6, 2004)

_Starting a new journal, hopefully my last one, this is my working my ass off journal, I will post meals/training daily, no more fuggin around and no more whoring??????.New goals will be short term goals to eventually meet my long term goal, which is simply to be comfortable with my health/physique.  The possibility of BB competition has not been ruled out, many older women have done/and do this. Keeping this simple  but I will change my goals every 2 months and I will change up my training at this time too, if needed, this will be done for as long as it takes 

I take Sunday???s off from everything, I will eat clean but carb up this day 

Still working on pre/post workout, what is needed???  And, I may change some of the exercises, if I do it will be this week....

*Meal Plan*?????????.Low carb/Mod Fat/High Protein

My only fluids will be H2O, Crystal Light, Green Tea & Coffee (I MUST have this in the am)

Meal 1:  6:30am?????????Protein Shake
Meal 2:  8:30am?????????Omelet, 1 whole/5whites 1 Slice FF cheese
Meal 3:  11:00am??????.2c. Soup made w/chix/broc/gr.bean/celery/onion or Protein Shake
Meal 4:   1:30pm??????..1 Can Tuna or Shrimp or Chicken, 1c. Romaine, 1tbls. Mayo or 2 tbls. BV
Meal 5:   4:00pm??????..2c. Soup made w/chix/broc/gr.bean/celery/onion or Protein Shake
Meal 6:   6:30pm??????..Chicken, Lean Steak, Pork Loin or Shellfish, 2c. Gr. Bean or Broccoli

source	grams 	cals	%total
Total:		1539 	
Fat:	59 	529 	37%
Sat:	15 	138 	10%
Poly:	6 	50 	3%
Mono:	10 	86 	6%
Carbs:	6 	18 	1%
Fiber:	2 	0 	0%
Protein:	224 	897 	62%



*******Sunday???s carb up is last meal of the day, around 8pm, 1 sm. Banana, 1tbls. Natty PB, ½ c. steel cut oats, 1 sm. Sweet potato

Totals w/Carb up
source	grams 	cals	%total
Total:		2145 	
Fat:	76 	680 	34%
Sat:	19 	168 	8%
Poly:	11 	95 	5%
Mono:	17 	149 	7%
Carbs:	107 	364 	18%
Fiber:	16 	0 	0%
Protein:	243 	973 	48%




*Supplements* (Haven???t figured out the best time to take these yet, anyone know 

Coral Calcium
Vitamin A
B6
B12
Cod Liver Oil
One source Womens Multi/Mineral/Herbs
Green Tea caps



*Training Schedule*???..2 sets/20 reps/light W8???s ****This may be over training, but I???m doing it, if it kills me, I???ll let ya know       If I find 2 sets aren???t enough, I???ll bump it up a set......... 

*MONDAY* 

???Chest???
BB Bench Press 
BB Incline Press 
DB Bench Press 
DB Incline Press
DB Flyes 
Cable Crossovers

???Biceps???
Alternate DB Curls 
BB Curls 
Preacher Curls 
Concentration Curls
Hammer Curls

*TUESDAY*

???Legs??? 
Swiss Ball Squats  w/DB
Leg Extensions
Lying Leg Curls
Good Mornings   
Alternate DB Lunges
Leg Presses 
Sumo Squat w/BB			
SLDL 	
Seated Calf Raises 		
Standing Heel Raises 

*WEDNESDAY*

???Shoulders???
Seated DB Press 
Front Raises 
Lateral Raises 
Reverse Flyes 
Upright Cable Rows
Upright Barbell Rows

???Triceps???
Seated Triceps Presses 
Lying Triceps Presses 
Triceps Kickbacks 
Triceps Pushdowns 
Cable Extensions
Bench Dips
Overhead Tri Extensions

*THURSDAY*

???Legs??? 
Swiss Ball Squats  w/DB
Leg Extensions
Lying Leg Curls 
Good Mornings  
Dumbbell Lunges
Leg Presses 
Sumo Squat w/BB
SLDL 	
Seated Calf Raises 		
Standing Heel Raises 

*FRIDAY* 

???Back???     ****3sets/20reps*
Lat Pulldown ***changing grip w/each set
One-Arm DB Row
Bent BB Row 
Seated Cable Row 
Back Extensions over Swiss Ball
Straight-Arm Pulldowns

*SATURDAY*

???Legs??? 
Swiss Ball Squats  w/DB
Leg Extensions
Lying Leg Curls
Good Mornings   
Dumbbell Lunges
Leg Presses 
Sumo Squat w/BB
SLDL		
Seated Calf Raises 		
Standing Heel Raises 

Cardio (am)?????????Elliptical or Treadmill??????.6 days/30 min
HIIT (pm) w/recumbent bike??????..20 mins??????.1on/1off

Ab w/o???..3 sets, 25 reps???.6 days

Days 1, 3, 5  
Swiss Ball crunch
Reverse crunch
Bicycles
Cable Crunches
Cable Oblique Crunches

Days 2, 4, 6 
Decline Crunches 			
Decline Oblique 
Pelvic Tilt
Single knee lift crunch
Hanging Knee Raises

I think that???s quite enough info to start with?????????_


----------



## katie64 (Jan 6, 2004)

This is my last long post in here, I'll keep my PNP for whoring, any and all critics welcome 

I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

What are your current stats and goals ?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> What are your current stats and goals ?


PM babe


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok, changing my diet up a bit, will post new diet in a few 



 I loved my diet


----------



## atherjen (Jan 7, 2004)

i think that the diet needed more carb ups.. and perhaps too much cardio! 
interested to see what HANS has suggested to you


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 7, 2004)

i agree.  a one meal carb up once a week isn't enough in my opinion.  i've had great luck with diets that use that carb up meal but i've needed 'em twice weekly - and i do mean "need"

also, my fat intake on non carb days was significantly higher (around 85 g)

good luck to you!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

if you have sufficent amounts of carbs NO carb ups are needed.  you shouldn't be carbing up untill you hit near your goal any way. Just set a base line and run it for 3-4 weeks then make minor tweaks here and there.  CArdio should be about 4-5 days a week at 45 minuutes a day first thing in the morning with some BCAAS (5 grams prior)


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 7, 2004)

agreed - but the first meal plan she posted had her under 10g a day.  sounds like han is gonna help you out so i won't intrude.  i personally think that's too much cardio to be doing but you'll find what's best for you.

i won't intrude - but i will wish you the very best of luck with your goals!  you're gonna do great!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

pm me your diet and let me tweak it


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Katherine!    

Just a quick question - why are you doing legs 3 times a week and the other body parts just once?

Good luck on the latest endeavor. I'll be watching.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

i upped her to 100 carbs a day training and about 50-75 on non traning days. So no need to carb up


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Katie!

Good luck with your goals and I love your detailed journal style, too!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> i upped her to 100 carbs a day training and about 50-75 on non traning days. So no need to carb up


 

you're in good hands katie.  now make yourself proud!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

people have to learn to create a base line and then make minor adjustments and ease into things.  I run thing in different phases.  Phase 1 acclimation -  your create homeo statis in the body  phase 2 you tweak according to what previous stage yeilds and just change one variable at a time and not having carbs go up , protein goe down, fat going i don;t know where, how the hell can you pin down on what is working?  carb rotation shouild be administered untill the final 4-5 weeks before goals are near..


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW 

Thank you everyone for your encouragement, I will post my new diet in a bit, still working on it........

One question, do count EFA's in the total amount of fat per meal????

I still have the flu so my diet will be off today, had an omelet a while ago and I feel ...........Seems like the only thing I can keep down is H2O 


Again, WOW


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

A *HUGE* Thank you to HAN


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 7, 2004)

WoW!  Katie.. you are sooo lucky!  You have HAN helping you out!!  Please post your diet!   The best of luck Sweetie!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Hi Katherine!
> 
> Just a quick question - why are you doing legs 3 times a week and the other body parts just once?
> ...




Any suggestions?????  

I LOVE working my legs , one of the better parts of my body  I look good from the calves down and the neck up, everything in between needs a major overhaul


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> WoW!  Katie.. you are sooo lucky!  You have HAN helping you out!!  Please post your diet!   The best of luck Sweetie!!




Thanks Sapphire 

Edit***Not sure if you want everyone to know your name, sorry


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 7, 2004)

Ahhh no problem..  My journal is called Cyndi's Diet/WO Log!  
  
I want Carb up days!!!  I am gonna ask GP.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

All calories count my dear FATS ESPECIALLY !! NO i have to go ck on j'bo LOL.  Eventually you will carb ups will be implimented NOT YET ...


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Ahhh no problem..  My journal is called Cyndi's Diet/WO Log!
> 
> I want Carb up days!!!  I am gonna ask GP.


OMG, that is so funny, I totally forgot that your name is on your journal


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Workout*

Warm up
10 min treadmill

LEGS (only did 1 set today, was feeling dizzy  )

SB Wall Squats 1/20/7.5 each hand
Leg Ext 1/20/40
Leg Curls 1/20/30
***dropping the w8 on these 2, it hurts my lower back
Good Mornings 1/20/20
Alt. DB Lunges 1/20/7.5 each hand
Leg Presses 1/20/45 (I don't have an incline or decline on this, so it's str8 out, I don't think it's very effective)
Sumo Squat w/BB 1/20/20 
SLDL *** DND "Did Not Do"
Seated Calf Raises 1/20/15 Not sure if I'm doing this right, will check ExRx
Standing Heel Raises 1/20/7.5 each hand (Tried to do toes pointed in then out  )

15 min. treadmill

AB'S (again I only did 1 set)

Crunches 1x25 (86ing the SB Crunches, they don't feel effective)
Reverse Crunch 1x25
Bicycles 1x5x10 (50) Love these.....
***86ing the cable type crunches, either my cables are loose or this just isn't effective for me...
Pelvic Tilt 1x2x25 (50)  yeah like you guys can't count LOL
Hanging Knee raises 1x25 Love these too......

I'm simplifing this, 86ing the HIIT at night, I will normally do my workouts at night, it will look like this;

15m. cardio
train body part for the day
15m. cardio
Abs/Butt
15m. cardio

If anyone thinks this is not OK, let me know, especially with the break up of my cardio, it's more of a warm up, rest, cool down but at a fairly fast pace.

Upping my morning cardio to 45 mins. 


Some of you may not know but I was in a car accident 2 months ago, injuring my back and neck (all muscle related) just stopped physical therapy last week, I had been working UB mainly, thus the reason for my extra leg w/o's but it is also why my lower back is hurting, so I'll keep w8's low until I don't feel anymore pain.

 what else, oh yeah, my diet, posting that next


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> All calories count my dear FATS ESPECIALLY !! NO i have to go ck on j'bo LOL.  Eventually you will carb ups will be implimented NOT YET ...


Even fish oil caps???????? As a fat


----------



## jstar (Jan 7, 2004)

Good Luck Katie!!! With Han's advice you will do great!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

YES Count fish oil caps...

You are in great hands with Han!!

GOOD LUCK KATIE~~ Can't wait to follow you in your journey-- You will do wonderful!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 7, 2004)

Agree - count the fish oil caps.  It's easy, 1 g per capsule


----------



## atherjen (Jan 7, 2004)

agreed, you are in good hands. best of luck hun!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks jstar, Stacey, NG and Jen.........your all so great and beautiful, to say the least 

Hey is "HAN" famous or what  I had no idea 

I'm am soooooooooo happy I can count my fish oil caps


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

_*Morning Cardio/Abs/Butt  6:00am*

Meal 1:  7:00am?????????Omelet, 1 whole/4 whites, 1 Slice FF cheese, ½ c. oatmeal (dry measure)
Totals Cals 264 F8 C23 P24

Meal 2:  9:30am?????????Protein Shake, 1 Banana
Totals Cals 245 F9 C21 P21

Meal 3:  12:00am??????.1 Can Tuna, 1c. Romaine, 1tps. Mayo
Totals Cals 197 F10 C1 P24

Meal 4:   2:30pm??????..Protein Shake
Totals Cals 170 F9 C2 P20

*Afternoon W/O  3:00pm*

Meal 5:   4:00pm??????..Protein Shake, 1/2c. Oatmeal (dry measure), 1 banana
Totals Cals 390 F12 C46 P27

Meal 6:   6:30pm??????..Chicken, 2c. Gr. Bean or Broccoli, 2 CLO caps
Totals Cals 194 F9 C6 P26

*Daily Totals?????????..Cals 1460 F57 C99 P142*

This is as close as I could figure _


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

Meal 5 on Sundays (NTD) the oatmeal and banana will be cut out..........I really really hate the idea of eating all those carbs, maybe I've become a carbaphobic


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

*UPDATED.......*

*Ok, changed a few of the exercises, dropped the HIIT (for now), combined the Ab exercises and dropped some....... the cables on my machine are loose or something, so I'm not doing any cable work until it's fixed, plus I actually like working with free w8's more......*

Last Long Post 

2sets/20reps/light w8's

_*MONDAY* 

???Chest???
BB Bench Press 
BB Incline Press 
DB Bench Press 
DB Incline Press
DB Flyes 

???Biceps???
Alternate DB Curls 
BB Curls 
Preacher Curls 
Concentration Curls
Hammer Curls

*TUESDAY*

???Legs???  
Swiss Ball Squats  w/DB
Leg Extensions
Lying Leg Curls
Good Mornings   
Alternate DB Lunges 
Leg Presses
Sumo Squat w/BB			
SLDL 	
Seated Calf Raises 		
Standing Heel Raises 

*WEDNESDAY*

???Shoulders???
Seated DB Press 
Front Raises 
Lateral Raises 
Upright Barbell Rows
Rear Lat Raises 

???Triceps???
Close grip Bench Press 
Triceps Kickbacks 
Incline Tri Extensions
Bench Dips
Overhead Tri Extensions

*THURSDAY*

???Legs???  see above

*FRIDAY* 

???Back???     ****3sets/20reps*
(Front) Lat Pulldown ***changing grip w/each set
(Back) Pulldown
One-Arm DB Row
Bent BB Row  
Back Extensions over Swiss Ball

*SATURDAY*

???Legs???  see above

*Monday - Saturday........Sunday's OFF*

Cardio (am)??????Elliptical or Treadmill??????45 min

Ab w/o???..2 sets, 25 reps???

Crunches
Reverse crunch
Bicycles
Decline Crunches 			
Decline Oblique 
Pelvic Tilt
Hanging Knee Raises
_


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

If I can find something to equal 50carbs with the protein shake in Meal 5, I will change it..........

Still sick, going back to bed, I will do my w/o later, tried to eat breakfast ...........this week is obviously becoming my re-arrange week and I thought yesterday was tuesday (wrong)  ..... so I already screwed up my training days


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 8, 2004)

looks good my dear if you get hungry at night time just have a small salad and you will be fine to hold you over or a small protein shake like 20 grams with a TSP of EFAS or 1 TBSP peanut butter


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> looks good my dear if you get hungry at night time just have a small salad and you will be fine to hold you over or a small protein shake like 20 grams with a TSP of EFAS or 1 TBSP peanut butter


Thanks babe


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

I wanted to pop in and wish you the best.  Keep focus mentally and physically.

I too am thinking of starting a dif. journal.  Too many things are getting in the way of the IM Comp so I may quit that.    Dunno, haven't made up my mind and probably won't until Jan. 27th.

anyway, good luck.  Remember this:

Desire + Consistency ='s Results.  If you keep that sollution close to your mind and your heart, you'll do great!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I wanted to pop in and wish you the best.  Keep focus mentally and physically.
> 
> I too am thinking of starting a dif. journal.  Too many things are getting in the way of the IM Comp so I may quit that.    Dunno, haven't made up my mind and probably won't until Jan. 27th.
> ...


Thank you so much sweetheart, I truly appreciate this from you 

I have your quote on the wall in my workout room, one of the quotes that keeps me going, I know being a mom, work, etc. does make what we choose to do for ourselves more challenging, good luck with your new journal and goals, take care


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks Katie.  I'll be popping in once in a while.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 8, 2004)

just keep postive focus and make minor changes so you know what is going on..With all this up and down bull shit unless you are lean already its just going to confuse the average person.  KISS rule i live by it


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> just keep postive focus and make minor changes so you know what is going on..With all this up and down bull shit unless you are lean already its just going to confuse the average person.  KISS rule i live by it


HUH 

KISS=Keep it Simple, sweetheart or stupid


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

Keep Intensity Straight Silly = KISS

_I'm just guessing, I have no clue what his breakdown is_


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 8, 2004)

KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 8, 2004)

Simplicity is a wonderful thing


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID


Stupid 

 Sweetheart's much better, IMHO


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

35min. cardio, tried to eat lunch, got 1/2 of it down.....had some pretzels and ginger ale to settle my tummy, it's not working, and now I'm starting to get whiny    

I will post my exact meals when I feel better.

Working my Tri's & Shoulders in a while, reversed my training days   will try and work my abs too!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Shoulders & Tri's*

Seated DB Press 1/20/15
Front Raises 1/20/10
Lateral Raises 1/20/10
Upright Barbell Rows 1/20/20
Rear Lat Raises 1/20/10

Close grip Bench Press 1/20/20
Kickbacks 1/20/10
Incline Tri Ext. 1/20/10
Bench Dips 10......couldn't do anymore
Overhead Tri Ext. 1/20/15

My w8's are very low but I just have no strength right now, could only do one set, try for 2 tomorrow if I'm feeling better, but at present I am feeling much worse........

*AB's*

Crunches 1x25
Reverse crunch 1x25
Bicycles 1x50
High angle Pelvic Tilt 1x50
Hanging Knee Raises 3, LOL


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

Ate real food for dinner, so far it's staying down.........I probably drank 2 gallons of H20, I'm floating


----------



## katie64 (Jan 9, 2004)

No training today.......I slept most of the day......I need food now


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 10, 2004)

Hope you are feeling better Katie!  It STINKS feeling crappy and trying to workout!   Rest up and feel better!
You are SOOO good keeping track of your diet, calories, carbs, fat etc.,  I should do that but I won't!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hope you are feeling better Katie!  It STINKS feeling crappy and trying to workout!   Rest up and feel better!
> You are SOOO good keeping track of your diet, calories, carbs, fat etc.,  I should do that but I won't!


Yes, I feel so much better, thanks alot babe, hey aren't you suppose to be at the spa 

Your lucky you don't have to keep track, next year I won't have to either, I'll know exactly what content is in each thing I eat, lol, my kids already ask is this a fat or a carb, LMAO.....I say No that's protein, hahaha, they are too cute, they also tell me every day, Mom you  look awesome, BWAHAHAHAHA.............by the end of this year, I will


----------



## katie64 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Training/Cardio*

*Back/Ab's*

Lat Pulldown (front) chg grip each set 3x20x30
(back) 2x20x30
1 arm DB Row 2x20x15 each hand
Bent BB Row 2x20x20

Crunches 2x25
Reverse crunches 2x25
Bicycles 2x50
High Angle Pelvic Tilt 1x50
Hanging Knee Raises 1x30

25 min. cardio


Ate really really bad today, UGH


----------



## katie64 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm moving my bi's to back day, and tri's to chest day, does anyone know what works best with what, I thought it was push/pull, chest/tris, back/bis, shoulders (with what)   Or am I totally way off base here


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2004)

i do shoulders with chest/tris.

back/biceps/abs


----------



## katie64 (Jan 10, 2004)

_I am so ready to eat some good food, finally feeling well enough to eat, I'm very prepared, actually for a month, lol....I'm doing a challenge with a friend from another board, we have similar body types, plus she's awesome so I'm psyched for this, and it will be a great push for me  starting Monday.  

Doing measurements, w8, pics tomorrow, we're doing this for 16 weeks, I think , maybe 12  either way I'll be in better shape and that much closer to my goals, if I haven't reached them by then 




_


----------



## katie64 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> i do shoulders with chest/tris.
> 
> back/biceps/abs


Yea, I thought about doing chest/tri's/shoulders together but thought it would be too much, I want to work out 6 days, so I'm trying to break it up accordingly, and abs I want to work much much more than one day, 6 to be exact, ........cardio, abs, butt, 6days a week, break up the UB and legs over 5 or 6 days, I like what I had then someone suggested over the phone about push/pull (?) working chest and tri's, not chest and bi's, grrrrrrrrrrrr, you would think I would know this better, I've done so much fuggin reading on this


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2004)

Katie,


> grrrrrrrrrrrr, you would think I would know this better, I've done so much fuggin reading on this


There is just too much information out there and it is hard to keep it all straight.
I am no expert by any stretch of the imagination but i would say start somewhere and evaluate after a period of time and then decide if it is working for you. If not try adjust something. don't adjust but one maybe two things at a time or you won't know adjustment is helping and which is not . Did That make any sense ? ! LOL

Just my .02

Gary


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Katie,
> 
> There is just too much information out there and it is hard to keep it all straight.
> ...


Thanks Gary...........yea I think I may just move bi's with back


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

But I'm not going to complicate this, as HAN says "KISS"..........


Yeah  I get to eat a banana today


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Yeah  I get to eat a banana today



It's the little things in life that bring us such joy!  


Triceps will be weaker if doing them after chest rather than after back.  I personally prefer back/tris and chest/bis for just this reason.  If you're going to work each body part twice a week, I'd go for chest/tris together and back/bis together, ie, your basic push/pull split.  Put shoulders with chest/tris in this case.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> It's the little things in life that bring us such joy!
> 
> 
> Triceps will be weaker if doing them after chest rather than after back.  I personally prefer back/tris and chest/bis for just this reason.  If you're going to work each body part twice a week, I'd go for chest/tris together and back/bis together, ie, your basic push/pull split.  Put shoulders with chest/tris in this case.


Hmmmmmmmmmm  I only want to work UB parts once per week, legs 2 or 3 times, and as you know, abs/butt 5 or 6, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, now I'm really f**king confused, simplicity is a must for me right now, it's easy for me to fuck everything up by switching things around and I don't want to do that this time, it will stop me from staying focused


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey Katie! 

Good looking journal you have here! I'm looking forward to seeing you kick some butt


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2004)

I just went back and reread the very first post in this journal. That split looks good for the goals that you just stated. It also looks simple enough. I'd go with that for at least 3 weeks and see how it goes. Then make adjustments if needed.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I just went back and reread the very first post in this journal. That split looks good for the goals that you just stated. It also looks simple enough. I'd go with that for at least 3 weeks and see how it goes. Then make adjustments if needed.


Yep, that's what I'm going to do, whenever you see me trying to change something, just tell me to stop it


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Katie!
> 
> Good looking journal you have here! I'm looking forward to seeing you kick some butt


Hey sweetie   can't wait to see your progress pics, I didn't realize you were so tall, 5'9" 

Glad you changed your title from neeing to needing, lol, poor eggs  

Buff and I are doing a challenge on her board, pysched for this, starting tomorrow


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey sweetie  can't wait to see your progress pics, I didn't realize you were so tall, 5'9"
> 
> Glad you changed your title from neeing to needing, lol, poor eggs
> ...



Hey 
Haha, yup, I'm pretty tall  My progress pics are uploaded in my gallery 

Er, I know, I'm surprised he didn't mention it before I saw it  I'm so depressed today, missing him like crazy and just having a boring weekend studying  Doesn't help when my friends call me and I have to say no to going out 

Sorry Kate, didn't mean to spread my negative feelings in your journal  

So, how's your weekend been?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey
> Haha, yup, I'm pretty tall  My progress pics are uploaded in my gallery
> 
> ...


Oh it's ok babe, I know being away from your love has got to be one of the hardest things, then if you talk with him it just makes you yearn for him even more, (very frustrating), sorry to see you sad, wish I had the cash I'd send you a plane ticket right now 

I did see your new pictures, you look teeny tiny, your very beautiful Jenny..........

My weekend has been reading over 70 e-mails from my X,   it' s complicated, other than that, I feel so much better and finally have a day of good clean food, yeah!!!

Feel better soon babe, you have summer in Greece to look forward to, right?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Posting Meals*

Somehow a virus or something got on my puter just a few minutes ago, I am sooooooo blank blank blankety blank blank mad 

My whole system went wacky and all these screens kept popping up, I had to shut it down, and now if I pull up more than one screen it shuts the other one, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I am not happy about this, somehow it got past my anti-virus................. 



Alright, meals........

Meal 1: Protein Shake, 1 sm. banana
Meal 2: 1can Tuna, 1 tsp. mayo, 1c. romaine
Meal 3: Protein Bar
Meal 4: 4oz. chix, 2c. gr beans, 1sl. FF cheese
Meal 5: Protein Shake

Totals  Cals1192  F43 C54 P127 

Oh, My cals, etc. are low because I missed breaky  


No training today, feeling much better, everything should be on track for this week


----------



## atherjen (Jan 11, 2004)

I hate computers too!! Mine has come close to making it to the dumpster quite a few times! 

glad your feeling better! and get those calories up tomarrow hun! (dont want to risk loosing muscle!! )


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey Jen 

Everything will be as planned for tomorrow


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Posting Meals*



> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Somehow a virus or something got on my puter just a few minutes ago, I am sooooooo blank blank blankety blank blank mad
> 
> My whole system went wacky and all these screens kept popping up, I had to shut it down, and now if I pull up more than one screen it shuts the other one, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I am not happy about this, somehow it got past my anti-virus.................
> ...



Hey ba-beh!  Looking good!  Sorry about the virus!  When I got home today, that was the first thing I did!  UPDATE the symantec file for Norton!!!

Anyway, I will call you later tonight!  I have to work on the songs for the band at 9 pm!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: Posting Meals*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey ba-beh!  Looking good!  Sorry about the virus!  When I got home today, that was the first thing I did!  UPDATE the symantec file for Norton!!!
> 
> Anyway, I will call you later tonight!  I have to work on the songs for the band at 9 pm!


Hey honey, hi, your home huh???? Warmer weather  Davey going to bed soon, it's been a long emotional two days so call b4 9:30 if you do, k babe, ah hell I'll call you, hehe


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

I did tri's 2 days ago and my right side is still wicked sore, can't explain but it feels really tight, hmmmm, I've been trying to stretch it out all day, and I don't recall it bothering me yesterday, must of slept on it wrong 


Just talkin to myself, la lala la laa..........


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Posting Meals*



> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey honey, hi, your home huh???? Warmer weather  Davey going to bed soon, it's been a long emotional two days so call b4 9:30 if you do, k babe, ah hell I'll call you, hehe




Gotcha ba-beh!  I'll call in two minutes!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!*

I am sooooooooo totally depressed, weighed at the doc's, I am 65lbs over8, gain back 20 of the 30 I lost, I am so fucking depressed now     

Staying with the "HAN" diet for now, my doc agrees too, he himself has lost over 60lbs, mostly from cardio, but also cutting out sweets and eating as scheduled, plus a little w8 training, so I am definitely doing ****60min. of cardio every morning****

wow, this really sucks, so glad the challenge starts today 

I'd rather just cry all day though


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2004)

Good morning  

Crying is not allowed.   No feeling sorry for yourself either. The challenge should help. I'll be watching the competition.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Good morning
> 
> Crying is not allowed.   No feeling sorry for yourself either. The challenge should help. I'll be watching the competition.



Exactly!  Use this as your wake up call.  You weren't satisfied with what you were told, so you and only you has the power to change it!!  Don't start tomorrow, start today.  Good luck Katie!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Oh it's ok babe, I know being away from your love has got to be one of the hardest things, then if you talk with him it just makes you yearn for him even more, (very frustrating), sorry to see you sad, wish I had the cash I'd send you a plane ticket right now
> 
> I did see your new pictures, you look teeny tiny, your very beautiful Jenny..........
> ...



Hey Katie!

Happy Monday! I'm thankful mine is almost over!

Aww, thanks for saying that you'd send a ticket if you had money!! You are so sweet  I'm learning to handle it better, I need to focus on the wonderful future I have to look forward to 

Thank you about the pics  There's some work behind it and I'm so glad I'm finally getting back to the shape I used to be.. No more Fat Jen 

70 emails from your ex??  He seems like a freak!! I'm glad your meals have been better though 
Speaking of exes, a year ago from today my ex (an athletic fitness competitor) and I broke up and I was miserable. Our relationship didn't make me happy, so it was a good thing. Today, Justin and I celebrate our 6 month anniversary and I'm so happy in our relationship! I'm also more confident and feeling so much better about myself. It shows us how life can radically change in just a year, to the better 
I'm sorry you're going through a hard time right now honey, but I know you have the power to turn this around. Trust yourself and make it happen!! We are all here for you to support you in any way that we can, for better and worse 

Honey, you can do this!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 12, 2004)

if you can go with whole food instead of bars.  Bars have to much hidden shit in them...


----------



## katie64 (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Capt'n and NT 

HAN.........the bars are 86'd 


Jenny, thanks so much babe, your a sweetheart, glad your feeling a little better


----------



## katie64 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Meals & Training*

I kinda drank my first 2 meals, woke up late and my whole day was off...

Meal 1: Protein Shake, 1 sm. banana
Meal 2: Same as above
Meal 3: 1can Tuna, 1 tsp. mayo, 1c. romaine
Meal 4: _I missed this, grrrrrrrrr, totally forgot I was suppose to have a shake at this time_ 
Meal 5: Protein Shake, 1/2c. oats (dry), 1 sm. banana
Meal 6: 4oz. chix., 2c. gr. beans, 1 sl. FF cheese 

Totals  Cals1356  F42 F101 F138

Feeling very weak, grrrrrrrrrr  

25m cardio this morning 

*CHEST*
BB Bench Press 2x20x20
BB Decline Bench Press 2x20x20 Suppose to be incline 
DB Press 2x20x10
DB Incline  Press 2x20x10 
DB Flyes 2x20x10

*BICEP'S*
Alt. DB Curls 2x20x10
BB Curls 1x10x20 I couldn't do these  too much w8
Preacher Curls 2x20x15
Concentration Curls 2x20x10
Hammer Curls 2x20x10

Not sure why I can't seem to lift heavier, guess I just need to work back up to it 


And I'm still not happy about my w8......


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't beat yourself up girl! You've been sick so you need to give yourself time to get fully recovered.  Now keep kicking butt and smile


----------



## katie64 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Don't beat yourself up girl! You've been sick so you need to give yourself time to get fully recovered.  Now keep kicking butt and smile


Thanks babe


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey katie!

It definitely takes a while to get strong again after being sick!  Be patient Hun, you will be back to your old self very soon!!  GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Cyndi, your a sweetheart 



I get to drop 25g. carbs after w/o   I haven't done my cardio yet, been on the phone with everyone in Florida all day so far, trying to locate my nephew,


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2004)

hi katie.  here's an idea (i'm trying it too).

every day just do the right things.  if an entire day is too much go meal to meal.  eat what you should when you should.  go to the gym and give your best effort.  don't beat yourself up about what you weight.  don't wonder why you aren't lifting more.  just keep putting one foot in front of the other.  eventually you'll have enough days of eating right and working out "banked" that you'll be seeing plenty of progress and feeling good.

don't dwell on what's wrong.  try not to wonder what february or march will bring.  just start "collecting" days where you did the right things for yourself and you're gonna get there.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hi katie.  here's an idea (i'm trying it too).
> 
> every day just do the right things.  if an entire day is too much go meal to meal.  eat what you should when you should.  go to the gym and give your best effort.  don't beat yourself up about what you weight.  don't wonder why you aren't lifting more.  just keep putting one foot in front of the other.  eventually you'll have enough days of eating right and working out "banked" that you'll be seeing plenty of progress and feeling good.
> ...


Thanks so much NG, very inspiring and so true, I'll try living in the moment more, that used to be an easy thing for me to do


----------



## atherjen (Jan 13, 2004)

EXCELLENT advice nikegurl


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 13, 2004)

NG that is so right on and something that I need to remember myself.  I focus so often on the all or nothing that I end up wanting to scream!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2004)

i never remember it myself but i'm gonna try.   

i've been "bitchin'" about how i look and my failure to stick to my eating plan for practically a year.  if i had just taken the necessary steps each day instead of moaning and procrastinating etc i'd have made some major progress by now.

last night when i went back to the gym i was feeling weak and depressed by how weak i'd gotten.  but i'm just gonna plow forward and try not to think about that.  if i keep going and doing the workouts and eating as planned one day i'll be surpassing where i was when i started slacking...


----------



## katie64 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Meals* 

Meal 1: Protein Shake, 1sm. Banana 
Meal 2: Protein Shake (forgot my carb, then it was lunch time b4 I realized it) 
Meal 3: Omelet, 1 whole, 5 whites, 1sl. FF cheese, 1sl. Ham 
Meal 4: Protein Shake 
Meal 5: Protein Shake, 1sm. Banana (after w/o) 
Meal 6: 4oz. Filet Mignon, 2c. romaine, 2tbls. Newman???s BV 

60oz. H2O 

Totals Cals1221 F47 C53 P138 

*Training*

Leg Day, yea 

20min. Cardio 

SB Wall Squats w/ DB 2x20x15 each hand 
Leg Ext. 2x20x30 
Lying Leg Curl 2x20x30 
Good Mornings 1x25x20 
DB Lunges 1x18x15 each hand (hate these, feel very unbalanced) 
Leg Presses 2x20x45 
Sumo Squat w/BB 1x20x20 
SLDL 1x20x20 (I actually remembered how to do these) 
Seated Calf Raise 2x20x15 each side 
Standing Heel Raises w/DB 2x20x15 each hand


----------



## katie64 (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i never remember it myself but i'm gonna try.
> 
> i've been "bitchin'" about how i look and my failure to stick to my eating plan for practically a year.  if i had just taken the necessary steps each day instead of moaning and procrastinating etc i'd have made some major progress by now.
> ...


Wow, you sound like your talking about me, that is so similar to what I have done also, thanks so much for sharing, I feel much better now  


Thanks babe


----------



## katie64 (Jan 13, 2004)

I've totally blown off doing abs for the past few days and I have no idea why  

Katie looks in her head and yells, "Hey any of you memory tapes named Abs..."  



OMG, I am really losing it tonight, lmao, ok now I'm really going to


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> *Meals*
> 
> Meal 1: Protein Shake, 1sm. Banana
> ...



Katie!

This looks so much better!  The diet looks great, too!  Keep up the great work!  Stick with it!  I can't wait to see you!  Hopefully!

I hope all turns out well!

Dave


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Wow, you sound like your talking about me, that is so similar to what I have done also



Ditto myself on that one too...I think we could all learn from one another!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks David...

Good Morning Heather   Absolutely I have learned so much from so many here, it's awesome


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

Morning Katie!!

Leg wo and diet look awesome!!   

I Love doing SLDLs.. feels sooo good on my hammys.  My trainer is a PITA though, Sunday he made me use a super heavy barbell, 155 lbs!      I am doing legs today......  AGAIN!!    NOT doing 155 lbs today though, he won't be there...


----------



## katie64 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Morning Katie!!
> 
> Leg wo and diet look awesome!!
> ...


Holy Crap Sapph, that's alot of w8, wow, you are vewy vewy strong 




I feel really weak now  


 Oh and good morning babe


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

I HURT myself lifting that weight!  I will be doing 100 lb ones today!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 14, 2004)

Diet is looking alot better I would mainly stay with shakes pre and post workout,  and may be one during the day time .  Replace one of the shakes with may be a can of tuna fish or 3 oz chicken with some  1 TBSP safflower  mayonaise or 1 tsp olive oil with some greens.  and you'll be good to go !! get some variety in there.  Ck out low carb wraps they rock with some chicken and some salsa be good to go


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 14, 2004)

ahh.... safflower mayonaise.  i use Hollywood brand and it is absolutely delicious.  i don't think it's available everywhere but i'm able to get it at major chain grocery stores in California.  really yummy.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Diet is looking alot better I would mainly stay with shakes pre and post workout,  and may be one during the day time .  Replace one of the shakes with may be a can of tuna fish or 3 oz chicken with some  1 TBSP safflower  mayonaise or 1 tsp olive oil with some greens.  and you'll be good to go !! get some variety in there.  Ck out low carb wraps they rock with some chicken and some salsa be good to go


I'll have to check out safflower mayo?? I will add some real food in there, I'm actually building a little appetite now, I can have wraps  and SALSA, awesome 


Thanks HAN


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

Mmmm low carb wraps!  I am gonna look for those too!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 14, 2004)

*MEALS*

NO Training Today, haven't felt very well all day 

Meal 1: Protein Shake, 1sm. banana
Meal 2: 1/2 Protein Shake, 1sm. banana
Meal 3: 4oz. chix, 1sl. FF cheese, 2c. gr. beans
Meal 4: 1 egg, 1sl. cheese, 1 sausage patty 
Meal 5: 1/2 Protein Shake
Meal 6: 6in. Chix Wrap (Subway) had to kind eye the amount as she made it, but probably 3ox. chix, 1/4c. shredded cheese, 1 thin strip of bacon, 1c. lettuce, 1tlbs. mayo (too much)

Totals  Cals 1446  F64 C59 P150 

Funny HAN mentioned this today, whenever my son has an out of town game, we do Subway and sure enough they had these wraps, only 6g. carbs. They advertise it as an Atkins meal 

And it's very filling


----------



## katie64 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Mmmm low carb wraps!  I am gonna look for those too!


They are good, do you know what kind of wrap to buy?????  I think stir fry would be great in these, actually you could make all different kinds


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Meals & Training* 

Meal 1: Omelet, 1whole, 4whites, 1sl. FF cheese, 1sl. ham 
Meal 2: Protein Shake, 1sm. banana 
Meal 3: 4oz. chicken, 1c. romaine, 1sl. FF cheese, 1tbls. Newman's 
Meal 4: Protein Bar 
Meal 5: Protein Shake 
Meal 6: Omelet, 1whole, 4whites, 1sl. FF cheese (haven't had yet)


Totals Cals1241 F44 C36 P148 

Missed w/o yesterday, so did it today...although very half-assed  

*Shoulders & Tri's* 

Seated DB Press 2x20x8 
Front Raises 2x20x8 
Lat Raises 2x20x8 
Rear Lat Raises 2x20x8 
Upright BB Row 2x20x20 

Tri Kickbacks 2x20x8 
Close grip bench Press 1x20x20 
Overhead Tri Ext. 2x20x15 

Leg Ext. 1x20x30 (Was going to try and do legs also but changed my mind) 

No cardio, No ab work 

Feeling very weak, not sure if I might be getting sick again, dropped most my w8's and had to pause alot tonight, plus my tummy was upset the whole time, maybe I'm just over tired, I haven't been sleeping well and I have been dealing with alot, and I haven't been consistent with my water or my supps.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

hope you feel much better tomorrow.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

Yea, me too, I don't know what the hell is wrong with me, grrrrrrrrrrrrr , going to bed early tonight, I'll get some rest and see if it helps....


Thanks NG


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

Do any of you eat pretzel rods    Can I have these on my diet, here's the NF. for 1 serving (3 rods)Cals 110, Fat 1g, Carb 22g, Fiber 1g, Sugars 1g, Protein 3g,   it has corn syrup in it.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Katie!  Feel better!  I think I am getting ANOTHER cold!!     Hitting the sack early sounds good to me!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Katie!  Feel better!  I think I am getting ANOTHER cold!!     Hitting the sack early sounds good to me!!!


Oh, sorry to hear that honey, it's been sooooo cold and windy here, probably in NY too.......feel better soon


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> *Meals & Training*
> Totals Cals1241 F44 C36 P148



Is that really enough calories? I know you're trying to lose weight, but that number seems excessively low.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Is that really enough calories? I know you're trying to lose weight, but that number seems excessively low.


Ummm, NO     but it's alot better than 400 cals which is what I used to eat a day,  I range from 1200 to 1400 now, probably should try and bump it up even more but it's taken me a 10 months just to get to where I am now, remember I was an undereater and stopped my metab for years, I'm just starting to develop an appetite again after f**king off this summer and not eating again, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

if your hungers increasing hun, feed it.. I agree.. 1200 is pretty darn low. do you have any days in the week that you bump it up considerably to shock your body and get that metabolism revving again?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

No, I stay pretty much the same, I'm actually reading alot of others journals to see what I can add, I think I need to double my protein shakes (16oz.) and add oatmeal instead of the banana, post w/o........it's been a little off again this week because of not feeling well, and my body is in shock still from finding out my w8   

Plus I haven't been taken my fish oil caps, which lowered my fat content  I don't feel like I have been very consistent lately, working on changing that


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2004)

I think I want a day where I bump up my calories signficantly too!!   YIPPEE!!  FOOD!!   Let's go out to dinner Katie!!  ITALIAN!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I think I want a day where I bump up my calories signficantly too!!   YIPPEE!!  FOOD!!   Let's go out to dinner Katie!!  ITALIAN!!!


 I love Italian food, but pasta has sooooooo many carbs 

I make the best Seafood Fettucini Alfredo, I would die for some right now 


Although all those carbs could rev up our metab, maybe


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> No, I stay pretty much the same, I'm actually reading alot of others journals to see what I can add, I think I need to double my protein shakes (16oz.) and add oatmeal instead of the banana, post w/o........it's been a little off again this week because of not feeling well, and my body is in shock still from finding out my w8
> 
> Plus I haven't been taken my fish oil caps, which lowered my fat content  I don't feel like I have been very consistent lately, working on changing that



make those small changes as you can. they'll pay off all together. the oats would be a _much_ better choice after training. the banana(fructose) is going to replinish liver glycogen stores first rather than muscle. adding another scoop of protein like you said is easy and not too filling. and try to get in those fishoil caps! need to get some more healthy fats in there! 
it takes time to get things right! your doing good!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi Katie! I hope you are feeling better today   Thanks for peeking in on me! I've been out of sorts the last couple days but I'm better today!

I think the changes you mentioned will be a great boost for your nutrition.  Try to add maybe some legumes too for quality carbs. Happy Saturday


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey Ba-beh!

Good hearing from you (voice-wise) last night!  I hope what I said "food-wise" helps you a little better.  Hey, it's worth a shot and if all else fails, then you can revert back to what you we're doing!  Also, my advice of eat first upon waking, shuffling the kids off to their destination and then, DEVOTE your cardio/workout for an hour or so.  Guess what?  You get to eat 20 mins afterwards!    Lastly, NO COMPUTER after the kids are off either!!!    Trust me, you'll thank me for that!

NOW, what was that phrase I kept saying to you last night??

*OK, getting back to YOU!!  *


----------



## katie64 (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> make those small changes as you can. they'll pay off all together. the oats would be a _much_ better choice after training. the banana(fructose) is going to replinish liver glycogen stores first rather than muscle. adding another scoop of protein like you said is easy and not too filling. and try to get in those fishoil caps! need to get some more healthy fats in there!
> it takes time to get things right! your doing good!


Jen- Thanks honey, I'll do just that, add the extra scoop and oatmeal (I love oatmeal)  Someone told me it's better to take fish oil on an empty stomach, it's absorbed better, what do you think????

Heather-  Glad your doing better, I'll be so glad when this sickness is out of my house, my little Shauny is sick now........  I'm going to bleach the hell out of my house today, hehe, I use bleach on everything, even my dishes  

Happy Saturday to you too 


Kinda blew off my training/diet yesterday and I haven't started today out good either, I'll do better for the rest of the day, but I'm going to stay low key and rest later.........really need to get better.  

*"JMT"*
We're going to Florida in about 3 weeks, the time crept up on me so fast, my head is saying switch to Keto for the next 3 weeks, feeling very discouraged, probably cuz of being sick and tired, I can't wait for some warm weather though, it's been so cold, below zero and with the wind chill, it was like -40 degrees, brrrrrrrr..........I think it will be a good 3 week vacation, and I really really need it....

Going to do some real soul searching while away, something about sitting on a beach by the ocean in the sun, almost speaks to your soul, or up on a mountain top 

I have lots to consider, turning 40 soon, I didn't think it would change anything about me, but it is, almost like starting a new chapter in my book of life, and I am so ready for it, life can be very confusing at times, I've always believed things happen for a reason in my life, I do question it sometimes but usually give it time to reveal what it is I'm suppose to learn, but once in a while I don't want to go to the school of life, I just want to hang out at recess.......  

Anyway, for those of you that don't know me I post "JMT" sometimes, and it's usually really long, haha, this is a short one  just my way of thinking and looking at what's in my head..........


OK going to douche out my house.........


----------



## katie64 (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey Ba-beh!
> 
> Good hearing from you (voice-wise) last night!  I hope what I said "food-wise" helps you a little better.  Hey, it's worth a shot and if all else fails, then you can revert back to what you we're doing!  Also, my advice of eat first upon waking, shuffling the kids off to their destination and then, DEVOTE your cardio/workout for an hour or so.  Guess what?  You get to eat 20 mins afterwards!    Lastly, NO COMPUTER after the kids are off either!!!    Trust me, you'll thank me for that!
> ...


LMAO  Yep I even made a little schedule for myself regarding my daily routine, something about list  they seem to help me alot, ever see the movie "Colored Purple" I think that's the full title, Oprah was in it, well one of the girls was learning to read so she had little notes all over the place with the word written on it for each thing the note was attached to, anyway, maybe I should do that, hahaha, I've always been a visual/hands on learner, know what I mean................trust you    isn't that what all men say, LMAO, j/k 

And the one thing we talked about with your newest endeavor, I say "Go for it" life is way to short to stand around thinking about "IF"...........TTYL, have a great day honey


----------



## katie64 (Jan 18, 2004)

_Well I've had a real shitty weekend diet and training wise, always starting over after the weekends, that's my new mini-goal to actually make it through the weekend as planned.......I'm going to be off line for a few days, chat with ya when I get back, someone is coming to visit  it's ok probably the last time..........

I've decided to fast tomorrow (Monday)......need to clean out and meditate, I've actually never made it a whole day, I crack around 8pm, proabably should go to bed at that time, then I would make it, the meditation is something I've done for years, really helps me get centered, if I could only think of doing it b4 I feel totally whacked out. 

Anyway, I've decided to go back to my Keto, I'm sure alot of you don't think it's good for me but it works very well, I will carb up on Sundays as previously planned, my focus for the next few weeks will be on my diet, I will continue training, definitely cardio, but I will not freak out if I miss a day, my w8 loss is my first goal, training my body to get back in shape is my second goal, I know they work together but this is the way it has to be for me right now  I know my plan(goals) don't seem to fit at a BB board, I probably don't even belong here but this was the first board I came to, plus my eventual plan is to possibly BB and even if I don't do it, I want to look like I do, and NO I'm not whining, just prioritizing.._


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> _Well I've had a real shitty weekend diet and training wise, always starting over after the weekends, that's my new mini-goal to actually make it through the weekend as planned.......I'm going to be off line for a few days, chat with ya when I get back, someone is coming to visit  it's ok probably the last time..........
> 
> I've decided to fast tomorrow (Monday)......need to clean out and meditate, I've actually never made it a whole day, I crack around 8pm, proabably should go to bed at that time, then I would make it, the meditation is something I've done for years, really helps me get centered, if I could only think of doing it b4 I feel totally whacked out.
> ...


Good luck Hun, my sweetie is very big into fasting and detoxing.  Not  for me, I need to eat, but he has fasted for 30 days once.   He believes it cleanses his body and mind....  You should do what works for YOU... Let me know how it goes... Sapph


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

Good luck with your new diet and such. As Sapp said, its finding what works for YOU (#1)


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

FYI.

Hello everyone!  

Katie wanted me to tell you that she has not and is not going anywhere.  She is just taking a few days to take care of some personal things!

She'll be back!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

Tell her that we will miss her David! Hope all is well


----------



## katie64 (Jan 26, 2004)

Wow, everyone has new avi's, I'm back from the week from *HELL*  

Will post diet and training starting tomorrow, hopefully everything will be back to normal now........


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 26, 2004)

glad to see you back.

i can really relate to things falling apart on weekends and in my case it's not 'cause i'm out having crazy fun or partying.  it's just the change in routine that throws me.  i always seem to miss meals on weekends and THAT is the thing most likely to lead to a cheat for me.

but enough about me....hope you're doing ok.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks NG, my week was actually pretty good diet and training wise, just personal stuff going on, which is now over, the paths we tend to choose in life seem to lead to harder learning lessons than one can handle, at least they do for me, hope your well honey.  

I really missed everyone this week, IM is a huge support network for me, I think I was actually going through withdrawals, haha


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Katie! soo glad to have you back and to hear that all is well! we missed you hun!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll be doing the TKD diet, which as you know I will be carbing up after w/o's, I think that's the only time I have to do it, after this I'm not fucking with my diet anymore, and I like my training so that stays as is, as far as reaching certain goals on my b-day, it's not going to happen but I will continue to strive for personal mini-goals to be reached monthly, breaking it down and simplifying it even more, and I really can't wait to get to Florida, my Mom says the weather is great 

And personally, this week has been rather traumatic for me, so my journal may fill up with emotional talk or I may just let it go, I'll hope for the latter............


----------



## katie64 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hey Katie! soo glad to have you back and to hear that all is well! we missed you hun!


Thank you sweetheart, can't wait to go read your new journal, so glad you started one 

It's weird everyone just says this is the internet and I even say it, but you really do get attached to people here, well at least I do. so I'm happy to be back


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

we're always here to listen and offer support hun! dont ever forget that! 

I LOVE your attitude towards making more simple mini goals.!  Behind you all the way! 
how long do you plan on runnning a TKD for?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

Glad you are back Katie!!!!!  Atherjen is right... we are all here to support you in any way we can!!    

What is a TKD?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> glad to see you back.
> 
> i always seem to miss meals on weekends and THAT is the thing most likely to lead to a cheat for me.



ME TOO!!!   Argghhh!! The weekends kill me!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2004)

*Katie's Back !!!!!*   Hi Katie !  Glad you're back, missed ya ! 

Gary


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey ba-beh!  Glad you survived the week and also, that you're doing what YOU want to do!

See ya in a few weeks and oh yeah... check your PM's or your phone for that matter!  TONIGHT!!!!

Missed talking 2 you!  

PS.  Do I have a story for you!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 26, 2004)

Wow, all of you are so great, certainly changes my perspective around 100% after this past week........

Sapph  TKD is carbing up after w/o, so basically I still have 25 to 50g of carbs a day, just at a specific time, which is still what HAN is having me do, I think  

Jen, doing the diet for as long as it takes, I think HAN would agree with this, it's pretty much the same, I decided against the Keto because of getting too tired, I'm already prone to tiredness so I need to keep as much energy as I can..........I need to check and see if I should do carbs after am cardio or if I can just have them after w8 training????? 

Hi Gary 

Hmmmmmmmmm  my phone isn't ringing David  missed talking with you too and  the big bad wolf is gone  

Now I need to go read everyone's journals  and catch up on you all........


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Kate ! 

shouldn't you be in bed ! Its late here so I know its late there .

Nite ! 

gary


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> 
> Sapph  TKD is carbing up after w/o, so basically I still have 25 to 50g of carbs a day, just at a specific time, which is still what HAN is having me do, I think




ONLY 25 to 50 grams of carbs in TOTAL all day?  WOW!!  That is very low, isn't it?  Do you get tired eating that few carbs?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> ONLY 25 to 50 grams of carbs in TOTAL all day?  WOW!!  That is very low, isn't it?  Do you get tired eating that few carbs?


Well it might be low, but it's more than I actually want per day, 25g is more like it for me, carbs are what make me feel sluggish and bloated thus making me tired, but I still think I need that little bit each day, I know that doesn't make alot of sense but I've done alot of testing with diets so I know what works for me temporarily, this is only short term, when I reach my w8 goal, I will go on more of a life long diet style...

Reach a 5lb w8loss goal today, but I really think it was water/monthly/and lack of food this past week...........I will be breaking my w8 loss goal down to 5lbs every 2 weeks, we'll see how it goes........shouldn't be too hard as long as I eat and eat right  

Training is good but I have to do more stretching exercises, went back into physical therapy today for my lower back, she thinks it's all muscular issues (tendonitis) , or it simply was bruised during the accidcent and hasn't healed yet


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 27, 2004)

I guess we learn what works for our bods.. I get light headed if my carbs go that low.  

Congrats on your w8 loss!  That's great!  
Eating right is so hard.. I know how you feel.  I am trying to gain muscle and eating so much protein and no junk is brutal!   

I am off to do my workout soon!  

TTYL!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow, I really need to get back on schedule here, I haven't posted anything in a while and actually I probably won't til I get  back from Florida, leaving next weekend, decided to leave early  Still doing the challenge with Buff, when I get back I'll re-measure and re-group at that time, but I'm will still eat clean, probably cleaner than I am, something about the sunshine, just kinda motivates me, plus my mom says they have an awesome gym in her building, she was telling me about all the equipment they have, so I'm psyched, she started working out about a month ago, and she's turning 62 in a couple of weeks, which I think is very kewl 

Plus she lives right on the beach so I'll be walking that every morning, love it there for vacation but would never want to live there..............


----------



## katie64 (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok, back on track today, very tired of my attitude, I allow other things to get in the way of my progress, actually in the way of all of me, not anymore, I'm saying F**K it to outside issues.......I hate hate hate the way I look right now, and even more discouraged that I am not even close to my birthday goals, granted I have 2 months til my 40th and I can be maybe a 1/3 of the way closer but it still shows my inconsistency and lack of determination, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

I'm very excited about going away, I would be outta here today if it wasn't for my children's schooling, they'll be out of school for 2 weeks as it is, and my oldest can not miss anymore, he's a great student but that would put too much stress on him, and his focus is sports and girls right now 

Anyway, my family is a huge support system for me, and since my sis and I aren't talking again, she's the only one here near me right now, so it will be great to get away and be around people that love me  

My focus to day is my diet and drinking H2O.......


----------



## katie64 (Feb 3, 2004)

My newest favorite song is Tourniquet by Evanescence, along with many others from this group, I swear this girl sings my life, seriously, I know it's a little morbid but so has my life been.......

_*tourniquet

i tried to kill the pain
but only brought more
i lay dying
and i'm pouring crimson regret and betrayal
i'm dying praying bleeding and screaming
am i too lost to be saved
am i too lost?

my God my tourniquet
return to me salvation
my God my tourniquet
return to me salvation

do you remember me
lost for so long
will you be on the other side
or will you forget me
i'm dying praying bleeding and screaming
am i too lost to be saved
am i too lost?

my God my tourniquet
return to me salvation
my God my tourniquet
return to me salvation

my wounds cry for the grave
my soul cries for deliverance
will i be denied Christ
tourniquet
my suicide
*_


----------



## katie64 (Feb 3, 2004)

My second favorite, I know they sound depressing but they actually show me how far I've grown in life and what I could return to  This girl sings to my soul, I know I'm strange and tend to be very deep, but it's just who I am 

I know I'm a little emotional this morning, I should just go to work, one problem with having your own business is setting your own hours 

_bring me to life

how can you see into my eyes like open doors
leading you down into my core
where i've become so numb without a soul my spirit sleeping somewhere cold 
until you find it there and lead it back home wake me up inside
wake me up inside
call my name and save me from the dark
bid my blood to run
before i come undone
save me from the nothing i've become

now that i know what i'm without
you can't just leave me
breathe into me and make me real
bring me to life

wake me up inside
wake me up inside
call my name and save me from the dark
bid my blood to run
before i come undone
save me from the nothing i've become
bring me to life

frozen inside without your touch without your love darling only you are the life among the dead

all this time i can't believe i couldn't see
kept in the dark but you were there in front of me
i've been sleeping a thousand years it seems
got to open my eyes to everything
without a thought without a voice without a soul
don't let me die here
there must be something more
bring me to life_


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2004)

wow ... after reading that, I had to dig up the ole classic "Don't worry, be happy"


----------



## katie64 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> wow ... after reading that, I had to dig up the ole classic "Don't worry, be happy"


HAHA, I am happy babe, but I love this kind of music, I like all kinds of music, and this is actually quite inspiring for me, I like the mellow feeling I have when listening to it, I don't feel so uptight, know what I mean, it helps me just flow through the day,


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2004)

and being the easy going guy that I am ... my response would be 'whatever helps you make it through the day is great!' 

So ... while you're sunbathiing out in sunshiney Florida, don't forget about us Canadians dealing with the snow.  If you could find a stand-in for me to put lotion on your back while suntanning, that would be the best.   And of course, I'd ask you to undo your top so that no spots were missed.


----------



## katie64 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> and being the easy going guy that I am ... my response would be 'whatever helps you make it through the day is great!'
> 
> So ... while you're sunbathiing out in sunshiney Florida, don't forget about us Canadians dealing with the snow.  If you could find a stand-in for me to put lotion on your back while suntanning, that would be the best.   And of course, I'd ask you to undo your top so that no spots were missed.


LMAO  your so cool NT, I'll be thinking of all of you while lying on the beach


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2004)

Have  great vacation Kate !

Gary


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 3, 2004)

waking up by the beach...sigh.

hope you have an AMAZING time.  sending you a pm - check it when you can.


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Gary.

NG  Hey have you heard the cd "Fallen" by Evanescence, think you would like it, it's awesome, great motivator too, at least for me........

Guess I'm not leaving til the 10th (my mom's b-day), have an appointment that morning that I can't miss, grrrrrrrrrr 

Still waiting to hear about the deal on the restaurant, hope I get it 

Sent my sis info on the new place to see if she wanted to go in on it with me, she sent me back a letter saying "Go to hell!"  Major bummer for me, my sister has always been one of my best friends, she has turned her back on my entire family because she doesn't want us to help her son with his present issues, I would never turn anyone away in my family *EVER* if they needed help in any way, matter of fact, I wouldn't turn anyone away that needs help, family or not, either way, I'm hurt that my sis is feeling this way but also because she is going through so much of her own issues  

It's a beautiful day out, feels like spring


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 4, 2004)

I love that cd!  

Sorry your trip won't start 'til the 10th and even more sorry 'bout your sister.  I'll think good thoughts for both of you.  

Totally off topic...but is Seal Harbor anywhere near Ogunquit?


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ogunquit is about 4 hours from me (south), used to live there, right on the beach, loved it, it's a fairly popular gay community, which is fine just not for me........Seal Harbor is right near Bar Harbor (Acadia Nat'l Park), I absolutely love it here, a minute to the beach and a minute to a mountain, and the park all surrounding my house 

Thanks for the good wishes babe, same to you


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 4, 2004)

the best summers of my life were in ogunquit...wow how i love it there.  i'm sure it's different living there as opposed to vacationing though.  i remember my favorite restaurants and everything and it's been over 10 years since i've been there.

enjoy the spring-ish day!  (guess maybe the groundhog didn't know what he was doing when he saw his shadow!)


----------



## Rissole (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi KT  Need to read your journal more and say hi 
Catch ya soon


----------



## katie64 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> the best summers of my life were in ogunquit...wow how i love it there.  i'm sure it's different living there as opposed to vacationing though.  i remember my favorite restaurants and everything and it's been over 10 years since i've been there.
> 
> enjoy the spring-ish day!  (guess maybe the groundhog didn't know what he was doing when he saw his shadow!)


Yea, it's beautiful there, your welcome to visit me anytime babe, the time away would be good for you, just need money for a flight, nothing else, gym in my basement, and we own a Restaurant and Inn 

I always forget what the groundhog is suppose to do, haha


----------



## katie64 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hi KT  Need to read your journal more and say hi
> Catch ya soon


Hi babe  I need to read yours more too, TTYL


----------



## katie64 (Feb 5, 2004)

My diet has been going well (again), but I do need more carbs, today at least, reading Greeky's journal reminded me, so tired lately, and I've had headaches for the past 2 days, bad ones, enough to make my tummy upset, had to take a darvocet last night for it, had those from the car accident, my neck is very stiff too, so I know it's stress, that's where if effects me physically........haven't been working out  and I have no excuse 

Going tanning   and I'm done work for 4 weeks


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2004)

this is your official kick in the a$$ from yours truly for not working out and having no excuse.    Now .... let's not let that happen again.


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

KATIE!!  I'm calling you!!!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 6, 2004)

Ok David, thanks for calling and giving me the message, it was important, your a good friend, talk with you soon 


EDIT** Now I'm going offline, if you want to call, ciao


----------



## katie64 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey everyone, I'm outta here soon  won't be online much over the next 3 weeks , and I intend on throwing my bad undisciplined attitude out the window somewhere between here and Florida, and I'm not picking it up on the way home  

Woohoo, I'm pysched  even more happy that the relationship ending blues are over, I plan on having a more focused and pleasant attitude when I get back 

Ciao


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

So glad to hear that things are better hun!  
Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

hey look at that, im good for something 

XOXOXO relationships suck

carbs are good


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey sweetie! Have a FANTASTIC vacation!! Enjoy some sun for me and I'm so glad to hear that you are feeling better


----------



## katie64 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thank you Ladies..............


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2004)

Have a good one Katie !  Come back all rested and ready to go !

Gary


----------



## katie64 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Everyone 

It's beautiful down here, overcast today so I'm here for a minute, will post pictures when I get home, and I have yet to meet David, guess I should call him, haha........

Hope your all well, I've totally blown my diet, but I am doing lots of cardio, either way, I'm re-dedicating myself when I get home, something about wearing less clothing makes me feel very very large, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Having lots of fun, nice to see my family and I have a great tan already 

Wish you were all here, it would be fun, take care


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 17, 2004)

glad to hear you're having fun!  don't think about the diet 'til vacation is over.


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey Everyone
> 
> It's beautiful down here, overcast today so I'm here for a minute, will post pictures when I get home, and I have yet to meet David, guess I should call him, haha........
> ...




Glad to hear you're having a great time and a great time!!!  Of course, call me!!!  I'm in WPBeach tonight and beleive it or not, my friend from Connecticut is in Port St. Lucie (Near you!)

Call me!  954-275-xxxx


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi Katie!

Glad to hear you are having such  a great time!  You deserve it sweetie!


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2004)

A RECONFIRMATION:

Friday- Roadhouse Grill

Okeechobbe Blvd.- 5-10 mins away from the W. Palm Beach airport.

Dinner around 7 or 8 ish OK for you?  Just call me


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2004)

A RECONFIRMATION:

Friday- Roadhouse Grill

Okeechobee Blvd.- 5-10 mins away from the W. Palm Beach airport.

Dinner around 7 or 8 ish OK for you?  Just call me


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

Hmmmm theres an echo in here.... 

Hi KT, come back soon (but not too soon)


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

Katie!

Call me tomorrow!  I lost your cell number!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Katie!  glad to hear your having a wonderful time!


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

Update:

Katie and I did NOT meet tonight but are rescheduling it for next Friday!!!

She sounds very happy though!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey ! Where's Katie ?  You still soaking up rays ?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

Miss you KT


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 10, 2004)

come back!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 9, 2004)

*o where far out thou katie?*

cmon back gurly! uve missed alot in my recovery but im sure ull read it, just dont notice the inapropriate 1s


----------



## katie64 (May 20, 2004)

Hey All...........Crazy life right now, hope to be around soon, miss and love you all alot.........I hate carbs


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

KATIE!!!   
Miss you! How have YOU been?  Hope all is well!


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

There she is!!!:bounce: :


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2004)

Katie !!!!!!!!


----------

